# Need help starting selective breeding



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm really interseted in selective breeding and puting my birds in shows. Could somebody show me the basics?


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a pure bred male bluebar and mixed female, between a bluecheck and a grizzle, with a white head and flights that I'm planning to try to breed. I don't have any of the fancy breeds, I was set up with racers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> I have a pure bred male bluebar and mixed female, between a bluecheck and a grizzle, with a white head and flights that I'm planning to try to breed. I don't have any of the fancy breeds, I was set up with racers.


a bluebar is not a breed just a pattern, the hen is mixed in color or a mixed breed of pigeon, sounds like you got two homing pigeons if you were set up with racers.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, I'm pretty sure that's it. I have some pics of them in my album. But do you need a certain type of pigeon, like the chinese owls, and the short-faces I think their called, to get into the shows and stuff?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that's it. I have some pics of them in my album. But do you need a certain type of pigeon, like the chinese owls, and the short-faces I think their called, to get into the shows and stuff?


your pair of homers are very nice, I do think a flock is more than two, which is a pair.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, we have 15 birds right now, but we have lost a couple (cluckle and el hanso loco the2nd) to CRD, which we are thinking was brought over by a couple of wild pigeons that used to hang around our house.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

clucklebeed said:


> Hi, I'm really interseted in selective breeding and puting my birds in shows. Could somebody show me the basics?


* Hi CHUCK, where in CALIFORNIA do you live, and that shows are you intrested in? If you live in the southern California and close to SAN DIEGO there will be a meeting of the METRO club this Saturday Aug.1, and I could meet you there and we could talk it over. In any event you can show homers in the homer class.On Aug.8 I also will be at a meeting of the AMERICAN SHOW RACER CLUB up in Riverside which is another place that we could meet.I hope you live nearby and can make one of these meetings.* GEORGE


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry, I live in Bakersfeild, and my parents don't like to meet someone online and then in real life. I'll inform my grandpa about the meeting though, we went to one once and it was fun.( I got candy LOL )


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Actaully I did meet someone I've seen online there, I just got home from it, was there all day. The meeting only lasted from 12pm to 3pm, but I live in Bakersfield, and the meetings in San Diego, so it was a loooong way there and back through traffic.


----------

